# Slap Dat Ho!



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

Not very PC - but then ya'll will love it.

In a very similar manner to Slap The Monkey...you can now

[smiley=pimp2.gif]slap dat ho!
[smiley=pimp2.gif]

[smiley=gorgeous.gif]http://www.hoslap.net/ [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]

Please post faster slaps than 309mph (a mate has just done 325mph)

But the best bit is not about speed. Â Try slow slaps for a torrent of varied abuse!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

How about Super Pimp at 362mph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I just got a 390!!

It seems you just need to smooth rather than try and snatch at it.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

365mph Super Pimp 8), can't believe that I played that game( and that I was quite good at it ).

Lisa


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hmmn, here I am talking about the current technique for slapping a ho - must be tuesday again.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

398... MUST be possible to break 400 ;D


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Best I have managed so far is 46 - is that good?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Chris,

You really need to slap dat ho a little harder mate ;D



> Best I have managed so far is 46 - is that good?


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

SO what - you saying that was bad then? :'(


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

425!!! Cool...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

420, bugger I thought that was good until I saw your score Paul ;D

Graham


----------

